# E3s



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Dec 2008)

While I know we don't have any of our own, I do know we contribute crews. My question to the aviation types out there is, all the focus seems to be on replacing the MPA, SAR transport and fighter fleets. Is this fleet on the backburner? Or will it be awhile before they need to be replaced?


----------



## Zoomie (18 Dec 2008)

NATO has no plans to replace the E3 any time soon - as a whole, they (NATO) are cheap and don't upgrade these machines too much.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Dec 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> NATO has no plans to replace the E3 any time soon - as a whole, they (NATO) are cheap and don't upgrade these machines too much.



The airframe itself may not have received many updates but the mission systems certainly have. I dont beleive that any of the E-3 nations ( US, UK and France) as well as NATO have any replacement plans. Australia and Turkey have gone with something else entirely.


----------



## Baz (19 Dec 2008)

The E-10 was going to be he replacement for the E-3 (and JSTARS and Rivet Joint) but has been shelved.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-10_MC2A
http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/ic/e-10a/index.html

They are now upgrading the avionics and looking at airframe upgrades... hmm, sound familiar.


----------

